# Quickbooks merchant account



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone using quickbooks that is also using their merchant services account to accept credit card payments? I do contract work so I don't need a shopping cart on my web site. I would like to be able to invoice a customer for the job, and have them be able to give me their card information to process the payment on my computer. It seems logical to go through quickbooks because the payment info goes right into the quickbooks software and updates the records.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We use them for Quickbooks and also in a shopping cart. I haven't found anyone that could beat there rates plus I have had no negative issues.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

studog79 said:


> We use them for Quickbooks and also in a shopping cart. I haven't found anyone that could beat there rates plus I have had no negative issues.


Can you tell me how you mainly use it. And also, I saw something where you can send an invoice or statement to a customer via email, and they can go onto a web site and pay the invoice online. Something like Quickbook billing solutions. That is really what would be great for me. I don't have a need for a shopping cart right now because of the type of work I do.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

I do not accept payment through there billing solutions. I accept it thru a POS system or straight into quickbooks. I have a scanner on my monitor that I bring up the payment screen and then either swipe the card or manually key it in. In quickbooks it will apply the payment to that customer. Call intuit up and ask them all your questions. They have always been very helpful with me.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

studog79 said:


> I do not accept payment through there billing solutions. I accept it thru a POS system or straight into quickbooks. I have a scanner on my monitor that I bring up the payment screen and then either swipe the card or manually key it in. In quickbooks it will apply the payment to that customer. Call intuit up and ask them all your questions. They have always been very helpful with me.


Thanks. I won't be doing any POS processing so it will all be keyed in on my terminal. I could ask intuit and quickbooks, but they are going to tell me what they are trained to say. I'd rather go to the people who are using it to see how they like it. I figure I use quickbooks so it would be pretty seamless to go through them. I just want to make sure.

Thanks again.


----------

